# Parking lot signage



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Can the van and other signage be mounted on the building instead of on a pole?

If so, is there a section that permits this!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

In most parts of the county - yes.

Some states have other ideas.  In what state are the parking spaces?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

*rjj,*

*I concur with genebko.   The Code of Federal Regulations,*

*Part 36,  Appendix - A,   July 1, 1994 Edition,  Section 4.6.4*

*- Signage:  This section does not prohibit the mounting of*

*the signs on the building.**"Such signs shall be located so*

*that they cannot be obscured by a vehicle parked*

*in the space."*

*The signage IS required to be located at a certain height,*

*...with a minimum reflective type finish and with certain*

*dimensionally sized letters / numbers.*


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

In Missouri there is a state statute for parking signage.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

PA! I would say yes as well,but couldn't find a section.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Can the van and other signage be mounted on the building instead of on a pole?If so, is there a section that permits this!


In Illinois, Illinois Accessibility Code, 400.310©(7):

Signs shall be vertically mounted on a post or wall at front center of the parking space, no more than

5 feet horizontally from the front of the parking space and set a minimum of

4 feet from finished grade to the bottom of the sign. Such signs shall be

located so they cannot be obscured by a vehicle parked in the space.

(ADAAG 4.6.4)


----------



## jar546 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

In PA I asked my local L&I auditor and was told the sign can be on the building.  There are some instances where it actually makes more sense.  I have been allowing it since I could not find any language that prohibited it.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

Thanks ALL! In this situation it does make more sense!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

Oh just for giggles and grins. . .  we *ARE *talking about a building that is relatively close to the parking space. . .

. . . right?   :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

I can tell you that in Maryland and Wyoming it can be posted on the building. Let common sense rule. If the parking space is close or adjacent to the building, a building mounted sign is a heck of a lot better solution then a head splitting post mounted sign especially for the sight impaired.


----------



## RLM-Architect (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

There is no specific requirement regarding building or stanchion to mount the sign and the height is not specified in the ADAAG, only a recommendation of 60" to the bottom edge of signage when mounted on a post in front of the vehicle.  Also clearance for headroom (6'8") if the sign should encroach into a path of travel.

The MAIN focus though is that the sign be located so that the sign cannot be obscured when a vehicle is parked in the space and that is can be seen from the driver seat of a "van".

There is a downloadable copy of the ADAAG Manual (like the IBC Handbook) at the access-board.gov website.


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Parking lot signage

it makes a lot more sense.


----------

